# App Force Quit



## smallbrownghost (Apr 20, 2016)

Hey everybody,
Quick question. Is anyone else's App force quitting every time you try to log in? Mine was working fine today until I finished my route, and now I can't try logging in without it crapping out on me.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

smallbrownghost said:


> Hey everybody,
> Quick question. Is anyone else's App force quitting every time you try to log in? Mine was working fine today until I finished my route, and now I can't try logging in without it crapping out on me.


Have you tried clearing out the app cache and data in the application manager ?


----------

